# Finally going red(er)! Advise needed!



## JediFarfy (Jun 10, 2008)

So, I failed again at home hair coloring. Again. Reds usually turned me slightly magenta, but this last one, which was a Light Red Brown, matched my OWN hair, then turned my blonde bits blonder, but with hints of green like I'd swan in a pool with chlorine (which I didn't). After being lectured at work by 2 managers and our security woman (btw, I work at a bookstore ), I'm now going professional!

But what shades work for me?

Details:
Skin: NW15 or less and some redness
Eyes: Green to Green/Blue with a touch of gold
Natural hair: Mainly light brown, with hints of blonde and red undertones

I'm also getting a cut, but that's a whole other dilema.

Any advise is awesome! Pics most welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JF


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 10, 2008)

U will look gorgeous in red think Debra Messing/Lindsay Lohan (even though i dont like her i like her hair)  or 4 more of a natural red think Julianne Moore/Nicole Kidman/Julia Roberts/ gosh there are so many beautiful people with red hair and the good news u can chose any color red u like since ur going with a pro they no how to get the red u like i would go 4 it an go all red no burgany undertone just red gook luck u'll  look gorgeous with whatever red u chose.


----------



## _su (Jun 10, 2008)

pale girls have the best luck with red hair!

you can go auburn or red-orange, i'd just avoid cherry red (since it only accents fine lines and is the hardest to keep up)

DO take some pics to the salon! great site: luvstospoog/HairFilesAndShit/Reds - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


HTH


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 10, 2008)

I think a color like Ashlee Simpsons new shade would look good =) Also a dark reddish brown would be really nice. Here are some pics:






 [dark reddish toned brown.]






 [auburn type color]


----------



## JediFarfy (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for that link _su! So many shades! I saw a few there that I liked. I also like Ashlee Simpson's hair. Now I have to decide! I definitely want it natural looking. Thanks for all the ideas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JF


----------



## ame (Jun 12, 2008)

I like Marcia Cross's hair a LOT, but if that's too much for you, probably Debra Messing's which is darker and slightly more brown. 

My own is colored very similarly to Marcia Cross, and I use my stockpile of discontinued Aveda color conditioners to maintain the brightness.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 13, 2008)

I loved my red hair alot, but it fades pretty fast.  when you go to the salon make sure you remember the exact shade they use so you can recreate it at home if you don't want to make lots of trips to the salon for touchups since it can be expensive.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jun 13, 2008)

I like ashley simspons's hair colour.
Though I'm NW15 and find red hair looks horrible on me, completely highlights any redness in my skin.


----------

